# Fish & Chips...Takeaway...



## SonSam (Feb 20, 2017)

any one ever have the chips from a chip shop? I know loaded in carbs right? but have to treat yourself sometimes right?!! Will be interesting if my carbs and cals app on my phone is right! Normally doesn't let me down! Will have a look later to see what my levels do!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2017)

We did a series of 'food experiments' in the forum a while ago - this was the fish and chips one:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/fish-and-chips-wednesday-10th-food-experiment.6081/

Feel free to add your results!  And good luck!


----------



## SonSam (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks Northerner, didn't realise it had its own section!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 21, 2017)

Actually, no. 
I don't want to hike my blood sugars into double figures for hours on end, so I don't deliberately set out to eat something I know is going to do that. 
When I have dinner from the fish and ship shop I get a fish and don't eat the batter, I have no problem with that because I know what the result of eating carbs will be.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Actually, no.
> I don't want to hike my blood sugars into double figures for hours on end, so I don't deliberately set out to eat something I know is going to do that.
> When I have dinner from the fish and ship shop I get a fish and don't eat the batter, I have no problem with that because I know what the result of eating carbs will be.


SonSam is Type 1 though, the challenge for people on insulin is getting the timing and dose of insulin right.


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2017)

I enjoy fish and chips occasionally, the problem for me is that the portion size is usually so much bigger than I would normally eat at one sitting, I tend to underestimate for the bolus. Im better when I just have my own fish, and pinch a few chips from OH's plate. Hope your experiment went well, @SonSam


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 21, 2017)

I just can't dose properly for fish and chips - either I'm totally misjudging the carbs or my body just processes chip shop chips differently from other carbs. I've had to give up which is a real shame - I live just across the road from a genuine old-fashioned London chip shop institution, on a Friday night there is usually a queue of about 30 people halfway down the street.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 21, 2017)

I do as Robin says, have the fish (which intend to eat about 2 thirds of and some of husband's chips.  Not too bad then in calculating as I am usually at home, do get out the scales and refer to carbs and Cals.


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 21, 2017)

The best fish and chips are served on P&O ferries to Ireland I just have the fish and about 6 chips I take off some of the batter but it is very. light so I have more than batter on fish anywhere else They have salad and cheeses so it is a real treat .The downside is that they do amazing hash browns at breakfast and I can't resist !! Going in a couple of months Yippee 
  CAROL


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 21, 2017)

There's a chipy fairly near me who do fantastic fish and chips so my ploy is to ask for a child size portion then count the fish as 45 carbs and what ever the chips are I count as 6 chips for 10 carbs.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 21, 2017)

We do indulge, and I do seem to have got a reasonable success rate, both on MDI and also with a pump. Only ever less than half of a regular portion of chips though, and the carb load is still so great that I have to resort to my 'add a third' tactic - whatever carbs I think I am probably having, estimate the dose as if I were eating around a third *more* than that... then keep an eye on it to make sure I've not overdone things. Something like 110-130g of carbs is not uncommon as an estimate 

I also have to spread the dose over several hours to meet the long, slow burn of such a large (and fatty) lump of a meal too. On MDI I'd just split it, some up front and the balance 1-2 hours later, on a pump I can use a dual wave bolus to similar effect.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 21, 2017)

I find chip shop chips very difficult to manage.  Due to the fat I usually split the dose but often still end up running high.  Still have them occasionally though.   Never have the same problems with chip shop style oven chips from the supermarket.


----------



## SonSam (Feb 21, 2017)

Experiment went really well! started on 4.8, 1 hour 5.4, 2 hours 6.1

quite happy with that!


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 21, 2017)

SonSam said:


> Experiment went really well! started on 4.8, 1 hour 5.4, 2 hours 6.1


That's a good result, congratulations


----------



## SonSam (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Martin!


----------



## john pardo (Feb 22, 2017)

If we have fish n chips i share my chips and only have a small portion as a treat.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 22, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Actually, no.
> I don't want to hike my blood sugars into double figures for hours on end, so I don't deliberately set out to eat something I know is going to do that.
> When I have dinner from the fish and ship shop I get a fish and don't eat the batter, I have no problem with that because I know what the result of eating carbs will be.



Actually, well type 1s can, in theory, eat whatever we want as long as we inject for it.


@SonSam did you find your carbs and Cals app worked? I tried to bolus for pizza using the carbs and Cals and it was a complete disaster! Takeaways are definitely a challenge!


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I am type 2 and I have fish with the batter occasionally... Well would be rude not too when everyone else is having it .  lol I  just be careful the rest of the week x


----------



## SonSam (Feb 22, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Actually, well type 1s can, in theory, eat whatever we want as long as we inject for it.
> 
> 
> @SonSam did you find your carbs and Cals app worked? I tried to bolus for pizza using the carbs and Cals and it was a complete disaster! Takeaways are definitely a challenge!



yes although I did take the time to weigh out the chips, I find they are quite hard to calculate otherwise! the carbs and cals app on my phone has really helped since being diagnosed to be honest.. it seems to always be updating with new food/meals etc. for the sum of 3.99 or what ever it is its been brilliant!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 23, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> The best fish and chips are served on P&O ferries to Ireland




I'm on the ferry back from Ireland just now and found myself compeled to order Fish, Chips and Mushy Peas


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 23, 2017)

*My Daughter buys me cod loin every week makes her own batter and cooks me home made fish and chips.

John.*


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 24, 2017)

I hope you enjoyed them Anthony .Was your ferry the one with the Filipino   chefs ? 
  CAROL


----------

